# Draytek Vigor 510 USB WLan unter SuSE 9.0



## TypischerStudent (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal dringend Hilfe bei SuSE 9.0. 

Vorweg: Ich bin absoluter Linux-Neuling. Habe also fast gar keine Ahnung von dem, was ich da mache.   

Ich möchte unter SuSE 9.0 meinen Draytek Vigor 510 USB WLan Adapter installieren, weiß nur leider nicht wie. Habe bereits bei    nachgesehen, jedoch keine Antwort gefunden, welche sich umsetzten ließ. 

Ich brauche also eine kleine Anleitung die mir genau sagt, was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe. Ganz nach dem Schema: tu dies, laß das, klick hier, tippe dort usw.

Wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wo ich so etwas finden kann oder es gar hier schreiben könnte (und ichs dann auch noch hinbekomme) der kann sich gerne nen Kasten Bier bei mir abholen.  :suspekt:


----------



## JohannesR (5. Oktober 2004)

Hm, mit USB-(W)Lan-Adaptern habe ich unter Linux keine besonders guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich will nicht pessimistisch klingen, aber ich glaube das Unternehmen kannst du knicken, vor allem als Anfaenger. Tut mir leid.


----------



## TypischerStudent (5. Oktober 2004)

hmm. Tja. Und nu?

Also ich hab ja über Google ein paar Leute gefunden, bei denen das wunderbar funktioniert. Nur ich bekomme das mit der Beschreibung nicht hin. 

Ich kann die Beschreibung hier ja mal posten .. sekunde .. da isse:

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein sehr schönes Tutorial zum einrichten der Vigor 510 USB gefunden. Ich möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten. (SuSE 9.0 - Kernel 2.4.x) 

Auf ihrem System müssen die Kernelsources installiert sein. Wenn sie nicht drauf sind über Yast nachinstallieren! 

Jetzt muss man erst mal die Kernelsources konfigurieren, dazu geht man in das Verzeichnis usr/src/linux dort gibt man dann make cloneconfig && make dep ein. 

Das dauert jetzt ein bisschen. Nach diesem Vorgang, geht es jetzt zur Installation des Treibers. Falls sie ihn noch nicht haben, können sie ihn hier ( ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/ ) runterladen. Die aktuelle Version ist derzeit, linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre19.tar.gz. 

Jetzt kopieren wir erst einmal linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre19.tar.gz in ein Verzeichnis das unter Linux zugänglich ist. 

Jetzt wird die Konsole geöffnet und man wechselt in das Verzeichnis, wo sich linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre19.tar.gz befindet. 

Die Datei entpackt man dann mit tar zxvf linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre19.tar.gz. 

Jetzt wechselt man in das soeben erstelle Verzeichnis namens linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre19 und führt dort den Befehl make config aus. 

Nun werden einem ein paar Fragen gestellt, die Beantwortet man alle mit n außer die frage " - Build Prism2.5 USB (_usb) driver?", die muss mit y beantwortet werden. 

Wenn man die Konfiguration geschafft hat, dann gibt man noch make all ein und anschließend make install 

 

Jetzt wäre die Innstallations des Treibers geschafft, jetzt muss er noch Konfiguriert werden. Dazu wechselt man in das Verzeichnis /etc/wlan. Dort findet man eine Datei, die wlan.conf heißt. Dort gibt man noch seine eigene SSID ein und speichert das ganze ab. Die Datei wlancfg-DEFAULT muss in wlancfg-<eigene ssid> umbenannt werden. Also ein kleines Beispiel: Wenn meine SSID linux ist, dann muss die Datei wlancfg-DEFAULT in wlancfg-linux umbenannt werden. 

Jetzt gibt man in der console chkconfig --add wlan und chkconfig wlan on ein. 

Jetzt muss man mit einem Editor die Datei /etc/modules.conf öffnen und alias wlan0 prism2_usb einfügen, wo man es einfügt ist eigentlich egal. 

Jetzt muss man noch eine Datei erstellen namens ifcfg-wlan0. Der Inhalt dieser Datei wäre: 



DEVICE=wlan0 

ONBOOT=yes 

BOOTPROTO=static # wenn man einen DHCP-Server benutzt muss man static mit dhcp ersetzen und man kann die nachfolgende Zeile löschen. 

IPADDR=192.168.0.11 

GATEWAYDEV=wlan0 

GATEWAY=192.168.0.1 # ip adresse des routers 

TYPE=Ethernet 

USERCTL=yes 

NETMASK=255.255.255.0 

NETWORK=192.168.0.0 

BROADCAST=192.168.0.255 

PEERDNS=no 



Diese Datei muss nach /etc/sysconfig/network kopiert werden. 

Jetzt öffnet man Yast und öffnet die Netwerkgeräte. Jetzt müsste ein Adapter namens wlan0 vorhanden sein, der muss jetzt auch noch konfiguriert werden. Also die SSID eintragen, falls vorhanden die Webverschlüsselung und den Standartgateway. Danach neustart und alles müsste gehen. Man erkennt sofort ob es geht, denn wenn nach dem Benutzername in der Konsole @linux steht, geht es nicht. Steht aber hinter dem Benutzername in der Konsole @vigor10, steht die Verbindung zum Router und mit dem Internet. 

Ich hoffe das konnte euch helfen. Wie es mit der Vigor 510 USB unter SuSE 9.1 steht weiß ich im Moment noch nicht.
_________________
Viele Grüße Gustcloak 
-------------------------- 
SuSE 9.1 Professional 
KDE 3.2.2 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich bleibe bei dem Punkt mit dem   hängen. Das Verzeichnis gibt es bei mir leider nicht. Und da bin ich dann auch mit meinem Latein am ende. Schade. Kann mir da vielleicht jetzt doch jemand helfen


----------



## voelzi (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo 

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und folgenden Lösungsweg gefunden:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146009&highlight=draytek

Gruß
voelzi


----------

